
Script in Python to convert all the jpeg of a folder recursively with Guetzli - tanrax
https://github.com/tanrax/guetzli-recursively
======
coolpythoncodes
Hi Tanrax,

lovely work you are doing.

I just want to let you know of something good

I’m creating an expert roundup post for my blog(www.coolpythoncodes) and would
love to include your insights on the following topic:

How to learn Python effectively- The best way.

Just 100–500 words on this topic would be awesome.

I’ve invited 60 other influential bloggers to contribute and some have already
agreed to participate.

Deadline for submissions is 3rd of November – hope you are able to
participate.

Thanks,

Godson Rapture Chijoke

------
emj
find . -type f -iname '*.jpg' -execdir guetzli {} {}.guetzli \;

